# Rights of Photographers: Taking Pictures of Cops (LA settlement)



## DGMPhotography (Mar 7, 2015)

I thought this might be of interest to some people. 

LA to Pay 50K to Detained Photographers and Teach Deputies That Photography is Not a Crime

"... the public has “a First Amendment right to observe, take photographs, and record video in any public place where they are lawfully present.” Deputies are warned against “interfering, threatening, intimidating, blocking or otherwise discouraging” picture takers unless they are violating a law.

Photographers also have the right to photograph officers while they’re performing their duties in public as long as the photographer has a right to be present, the training says. Deputies are forbidden from asking people to show or delete any photo without a warrant under any circumstances.

It’s a big win for photographers’ rights, says ACLU SoCal lawyer Peter Bibring: “The training established by this settlement should ensure that photographers around Los Angeles County — as well as the general public — can exercise their right to free expression without unnecessary harassment.”"


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm glad the case is settled but sad that it takes a lawsuit for the LA PD to do the right thing.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Mar 7, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> I'm glad the case is settled but sad that it takes a lawsuit for the LA PD to do the right thing.



I agree. And I think it's more of a cultural thing too. People, in general, don't like having their picture taken without permission.


----------



## KmH (Mar 8, 2015)

The article was about the LA County Sheriffs department, not LA PD.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Mar 8, 2015)

KmH said:


> The article was about the LA County Sheriffs department, not LA PD.


 
Potato, potatoh. 

I didn't say it, but I don't think it's all that important to the point.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 8, 2015)

i can link about 300 more stories exactly the same.  regardless of multiple supreme court rulings.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 8, 2015)

steady on folks...
if this gets political, it gets closed.


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 8, 2015)

DGMPhotography said:


> Potato, potatoh.
> 
> I didn't say it, but I don't think it's all that important to the point.



I said it.  

I read sheriff but accidentally typed in PD because I recently had a run in with the LAPD.  You gotta love a forum where people try to find other's errors, even insignificant ones, to make them feel like they worth something on the Internet.  

Back to editing.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 9, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> steady on folks...
> if this gets political, it gets closed.



what happens when your city literally makes it political?

Philadelphia officials seek to cure journalism student of his high-minded ideas about government - The Washington Post


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 9, 2015)

Braineack said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > steady on folks...
> ...


As long as you don't post it on a forum where politics are against the rules and would get you a temp ban, I guess it's fine.


----------

